# H Catachan Jungle fighters W ££ / SM



## twigglesbert (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a small force of these for sale. 
Sly Marbo
3 Scouts.
2 Weapons teams.
2 squads of jungle fighters.
2 Sentinels One needs sticking back together.
Looking for a bit of cash. will ship anywhere pm me offers. would perhaps at a push swap for space marine


----------

